

Beaming Good Cheer to a Norwegian Town’s Dark Days - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/14/world/europe/beaming-good-cheer-to-a-norwegian-towns-dark-days.html?ref=science

======
ColinWright
Previous substantial discussion of the project, although this submission is a
more recent update of the situation:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6603990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6603990)

